# A pattern I am about to make out of Brazilian Walnut



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Hopefully this is ok to post. I put the scale next to it so if someone wants to print this they can adjust the size and measure if needed. I will post a picture when the sling is complete!


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Cool!
What’s the plan for it? Heavy bands? Any holes for tubes?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

You using a core 🤔🎯👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> You using a core 🤔🎯👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


Nope. This wood is thick and rock hard. I already made one out of Brazilian ash I got from the same place and it handles heavy doubles no problem.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Nope. This wood is thick and rock hard. I already made one out of Brazilian ash I got from the same place and it handles heavy doubles no problem.


Fair enough then 🎯👍


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> Fair enough then 🎯👍


Do you make your own frames? Would love to check them out if so.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Do you make your own frames? Would love to check them out if so.


I do buddy yeah I've sent you a pm 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx to you, I have that same piece and a few others. Single piece board cuts are not always reliable so I am looking forward to how it comes out.


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

flipgun said:


> Thanx to you, I have that same piece and a few others. Single piece board cuts are not always reliable so I am looking forward to how it comes out.


awesome! These woods are super hard and have great grain. On the first one I made I have put 25/15 double .7 precise and the frame held up perfectly and still is just fine. I just made sure to leave full thickness on the forks and fork to handle joint. Anything else can probably be less thick. Please post what you make so I can look and get better! I learn from more skilled people I’m as new as it gets!


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

Nice uh, wood.


----------

